# 23 Jewel Railroad Elgin



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just won this one for a little less than 300, was posted in wristwatches not pocket watches. Usually a 23 jewel would go for in the shape he states this one is well over 500, Screw back & front, stem wind lever set, mint single sunk Montgomery dial and the movement almost looks new. Unscratched case with no wear in 10K, locomotive on the back cover. Poor pics shall wait till I receive to post additional.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Nice one James. I like the Elgin watches probably because I grew up near Elgin, Illinois. Unfortunately the factory is no longer and they now call Elgin, Smelllgin beacuse the place is a real **** Hole. Ahh the good old days!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice watch James ,like to see inner workings if poss


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

When it arrives! Its not a fancy movement, really a work horse railroad piece, not like the Bunn's but most bunn you see are 17-21 jewel being most found


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Finally got around to the post office to pick it up. Very happy a nice surprise and very smooth functions. stem wind lever set 5 position chronometer, a later piece, not my best pics but will have to do


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks James - great pics of that movement.


----------

